# Trimming question - larger fan leaves covering bud sites



## King'G' (Mar 23, 2010)

Okay, My girl is 1 week 4 days into flowering, and definitely female. I can already see numerous white hairs, but unable to see them on my LG camera phone 

So my question is, a lot of the larger fan leaves coming off the main stalk and some of the larger ones coming off the main branches are doing a lot to cover up some of the lower bud sites. Is it safe to trim the larger fan leaves to allow more light to hit these bud sites?

Currently under 400hps, vegged under 400mh
1800ppm flora nova series
ph kept 6.0-6.2
i've had to add a gallon of nutrients every day for the past 3 weeks, its sucking them so fast!! 

The first picture is from 3 days ago, the 2nd picture is from today, its grown about an inch - 2 inches a day for the past 3 - 4 weeks.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice plant, if this is your first time you should be proud.

Yes you can, just only trim the biggest of fan leaves on the top half of the plant and whatever is blocking lateral branch top buds. And never cut more than 20% of the plant off in one day, be it clones or fan leaves. 

PS I would also hurry up and trim off the lowest 2-4 branches at least on the plant as they're not going to amount to anything and will simply rob the rest of the plant of valuable nutrients.

Someone will prob say to leave the leaves, so this is just my opinion and what I do. You can peep my pics to see what the results are if you want. GL


----------



## King'G' (Mar 23, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> PS I would also hurry up and trim off the lowest 2-4 branches at least on the plant as they're not going to amount to anything and will simply rob the rest of the plant of valuable nutrients.


First off, thanks for the response!
About cutting off the lower 2-4 branches, the biggest branches on the plant right now are those lower 2-4.


----------



## snew (Mar 23, 2010)

How is any leaf robbing the plant of nutrients? Photosynthesis only takes place in leaves. This is wnat makes everything else work.


----------



## King'G' (Mar 23, 2010)

I just read through this whole thread:
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/310396-cutting-fan-leaves.html

I think I'll just keep to what I've been doing, and thats trimming only the leaves that look sickly (not many of them do...) But what about cutting down the bottom 2-4 branches? I would assume the answer to that is the same... more branches = more leaves = more photosynthesis right?


----------



## greengo sico (Mar 23, 2010)

alrite dude 
thats a wkd lokin plant u got thr, how long were u in vegg 4?

bk 2 ur question about fan leavs: yeh take them off 4 sure as your plant has a wkd amount of foliage neway.
those fan leavs r only thr 2 start off the new growth that comes frm them neway. once u get 2 a few nodes on a new branch the fan leav is usually jst in the way of new growt as ur experiencing at the mo.

the posting above telling you to go ahead but not 2 take off mr than 20% is prty spot on by the way

hope this elps and gives a little pice of mind 


ps if ur bottome branches are still geting gd light coverage then leave them alone its only wen thr blockd by ur canopy u mite aswell loose them. i dnt usually ave ths prob as my grow room is prtty spacious but prob will have it ths time as iv went a bit crazzy wi the crop size ths time lol


----------



## King'G' (Mar 23, 2010)

greengo sico said:


> alrite dude
> thats a wkd lokin plant u got thr, how long were u in vegg 4?


Thanks man! First grow ever (well i had a soil grow before this, but it died when it was 2 weeks old cause I got crap advice from someone, switched straight to DWC) I had her in veg for 5 weeks!

Edit: this is a blue cheese plant, pretty easy for newbs?


----------



## cannabluntcies (Mar 24, 2010)

those top fans absorb light and use the ATP to make flowers. If you want to prune , do it to the lowest branches that wont yield much anyway otherwise your working against your goal of improving your weight


----------



## jcdws602 (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah keep those leafs trim all the lower shoots and foliage that doesn't get any light at the beggining of flowering but don't when your too far into flowering you wAnt your gurls to experience the least amount of stress if any


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 24, 2010)

i trim all the time it dont hurt anything what r you tryen to be smoken sucker leaves or buds i have had shit outside that something dug under the cage and has eaten plants down to the stem and they still kept growing


----------



## greengo sico (Mar 24, 2010)

King'G' said:


> Thanks man! First grow ever (well i had a soil grow before this, but it died when it was 2 weeks old cause I got crap advice from someone, switched straight to DWC) I had her in veg for 5 weeks!
> 
> Edit: this is a blue cheese plant, pretty easy for newbs?


shame bout the loss of ur 1st grow dude, eres up to a wee minuits silence 4 it.................................................... lol 

neway enjoy ur smoke, im sure u will


----------



## jcdws602 (Mar 25, 2010)

sven deisel said:


> i trim all the time it dont hurt anything what r you tryen to be smoken sucker leaves or buds i have had shit outside that something dug under the cage and has eaten plants down to the stem and they still kept growing


Sucker leafs??Leafs is where photosynthesis occurs....if you understand how a plant works then you will understand why cutting leafs is not the best idea....yeah it won't die...and will still produce nice nugs sure,but keeping the plant happy and healthy is the goal....right????,cutting leafs can stress your plant...there is no reason to cut them in the first place if they are receiving light,that's their job,collecting light.....if cutting leafs so buds can get light were such a good idea people would cut all the leafs so all the energy would go into the nugs only but it don't work that way unfortunately..


----------



## Rusty Crutch (Mar 25, 2010)

You are better off bending your large fan leaves down close to the stem and bringing the branches up. Removing healthy leaves is counter productive. My guy at the hydro store said that it creates a hormone response that triggers more leaf growth. If you want more light on the lower part of your plant try side lighting with CFLs.


----------



## King'G' (Mar 25, 2010)

This thing is getting huge... taking over the closet! I'm about to have to take the light off the rod and mount it in the ceiling if it gets any taller at all. I was hoping to avoid that 

So I'm 1 week 6 days into flowering, and I haven't seen any new white hairs since about 7 days ago... when should I expect to see more hair/nug production? Flowering period for blue cheese is 9 weeks. I've been keeping ppm around 1800 which the plant seems to love. Is it possible that the plant can look healthy but not be producing nug because the ppm is too high? Or is 1800 even too high? I've heard it can be.


----------



## trueplayer (Mar 25, 2010)

mate [lollypop] cut the lower branches off your plant before u flower as u have a tall plant there ? i would aim for big buds at the top of your plant all the bottom produce popcorn buds .and the light will struggle to penatrate the canopy . your aim is to not waist vital energy and directing it into thoes main top and side colas .. a plant like that can easy produce 6-8 oz dry ... hope this has helped u


----------



## King'G' (Mar 25, 2010)

Best pic I can get of hairs yet... this is on one of the lower branches. again, 1 week 6 days into flowering


----------



## Rusty Crutch (Mar 25, 2010)

Patience is a virtue when it comes to growing pot. In a week or two it should be covered in hairs. You could try training the main stem to shorten it a bit and get more light into the lower canopy.
I like to put a CFL in all the dark spots around my plants.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 26, 2010)

well shit if sub says it ok then who can argue with that
*TGA Subcool Seeds Deep Purple* is a strain that was created to lock down more of the Urkle dominant traits and bring out more of the musty grape taste that Urk is famous for.
*Deep Purple* produces a wide range of female plants and not all of them will exhibit colours at all. The ones that do however are highly sought after and several people consider their Purple Grape females among their best Indicas strains. *Deep Purple* can be cultivated both indoors and outdoors and flowering for *cannabis seeds* take between 50-60 days. Best way to grow is long veg and remove some shade leaves to allow light under. Not a huge producer or a fast growing plant but it makes up for it in taste and high quality. *Deep Purple* is calming, relaxing and very fun to smoke.
now tell me hes wrong i have seen what he can do


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 26, 2010)

here take a look at mine and tell me my girls arent happy i run sog and they look prety healthy and happy to me and trim the hell out of them
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/312052-flower-power-pics-36-0n.html


----------



## jcdws602 (Mar 26, 2010)

It's ok to trim just not too much trimming far into flowering......I will still trim 1-2 weeks into flowering,no need after that.....but I only get all the lower shoots that will not get much or any light.....


----------



## ink the world (Mar 27, 2010)

Ive read info from other breeders about it being OK to remove SOME fan leaves during flowering. I remove a few on my plants, I just cut leaved that arent perfectly healthy.


----------



## plaguedog (Mar 29, 2010)

Sucker leaves?????????

Grandpa been on the forums again?

No such damn thing.


----------

